# [SOLVED] Realtek HD Audio - no sound



## amorrow1 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have an ABIT NF-M2 motherboard and have been using the onboard Realtek HD audio with Windows XP for years. 

Well, I just decided to reformat and go with Win 7 Pro, now although it appears my Realtek HD Audio drivers are successfully installed and it detects my speakers plugged in, I am getting NO audio. 

The drivers on ABIT's website do nothing but get stuck in a "Driver not signed" error message and regardless whether you tell it to continue or not, it does not install. These drivers say only up to Vista anyway. 

I have tried drivers from Realtek's website for both HD Audio and AC'97, both with no success. 

I'm almost to the point of giving up on on board audio for ABIT and Realtek and going to go buy something completely different, but I want to avoid that. 

Take a look at the screeshots of the Realtek utility and my device manager. 

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated! ABIT and Realtek support have been no help.

Alex


Additional computer info:
Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM

Audio:
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_147B8E01&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6066 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 3/13/2010 05:47:08, 2291616 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.


----------



## n1vek (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Realtek HD Audio - no sound*

In your second screenshot, the one of the Realtek HD Audio Manager, it looks like you have your speakers plugged into the "Black" headphone jack, is this correct? Usually, standard audio output from a soundcard comes from the "Green" headphone jack. Other than that, it looks like you have everything installed properly. Let me know if I am missing something.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Realtek HD Audio - no sound*

Realtek and Win7 do not play nice together, although stereo audio typically works.


----------



## amorrow1 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Realtek HD Audio - no sound*

I could have sworn I tried every port... but yes, switching from black (center speaker) to green (front speakers) fixed it for me... Thanks for pointing that out


----------

